
The coronavirus transforms retail into survival of the biggest - rbanffy
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-retail-survival-biggest-57470685-8e6a-4454-8149-94d5e2eb5cae.html
======
rogerkirkness
I gave up trying to buy from Amazon, and I'm finding many interesting Shopify
sites that focus on particular areas. I had no idea all these companies
existed. It made me realize that Amazon serves a singular purpose for me in
peace time: fast shipping. Low prices (don't care) and wide selection (Google
search) are solvable otherwise. But it's just simply the fastest shipping. Now
that it isn't, I'm much less loyal.

